# American wants to live in england how difficult is it?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

How difficult is it for an American to live in england? I mean would they need a visa of some type or a work permit? How difficult are these to obtain? I'd love to visit england someday but am of the understanding that being a us citizen that I could only stay from 3 to 6 months on my passport is this correct? Also is it true that if you stay for say 3 months and leave the country can you then return again shortly there after? I've heard in short that its very difficult for a uk citizen to migrate to the united state and vise versa,why is this the case?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's basically the same for a US citizen moving to the UK as for just about anyone outside the US moving to the US. Look at all the anti-immigration sentiment in the US and the reasons given for it. While it may be anti-Mexican in the US and anti-Magrebhi in France and anti-Asian in the UK, it all boils down to the same arguments: "They" aren't like us. "They" will take "our" jobs. "They" only want to come over here for the welfare benefits or health care system or schools. "They" don't pay their fair share of taxes. "They" live off our economy and then send their money home. "They" don't speak our language and expect us to learn theirs. etc. etc.

Go visit England for a few weeks or a couple of months and then decide whether or not you want to move there for the longer term. It's certainly not impossible, though it helps to have a transferable profession that is in demand in England (or whatever country you're looking to move to). But all countries these days do want to keep the riff raff out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's basically the same for a US citizen moving to the UK as for just about anyone outside the US moving to the US. Look at all the anti-immigration sentiment in the US and the reasons given for it. While it may be anti-Mexican in the US and anti-Magrebhi in France and anti-Asian in the UK, it all boils down to the same arguments: "They" aren't like us. "They" will take "our" jobs. "They" only want to come over here for the welfare benefits or health care system or schools. "They" don't pay their fair share of taxes. "They" live off our economy and then send their money home. "They" don't speak our language and expect us to learn theirs. etc. etc.
> 
> Go visit England for a few weeks or a couple of months and then decide whether or not you want to move there for the longer term. It's certainly not impossible, though it helps to have a transferable profession that is in demand in England (or whatever country you're looking to move to). But all countries these days do want to *keep the riff raff out.*
> Cheers,
> Bev


Good post Bev except you was wrong on the last bit for the Uk , as in the UK they want to drive the good ones away and keep the riff raff IN


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally agree, Big Pete!

I've just returned to the UK after living and working in Spain and the Middle East for the past 5 years. People in the UK are scared to voice an opinion on foreigners coming to our country in case it breaks some "PC" law - the country has gone mad! LOL


----------

